
Your iPhone application’s API is Not private - duvander
http://nordicapis.com/your-iphone-applications-api-is-not-private/
======
kevinchen
Solution: Use SSL with extended verification (I think it's called that). This
will let your app ensure that it is talking to the correct server, and not an
impersonator.

